# Best day ever bottom fishing



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yesterday I fished with Paul, a new customer,his son Wes and two of his friends, Parker and Joe. It was probably the best day of bottom fishing that I'll ever have.

We didn't leave early since it was to be the fishing sea trial with this boat. Paul had never fished off this boat and was hoping that it would do well fishing because his son didn't have much interest in the boat. I didn't want to rush with a boat I've never driven, especially since it was a Tiara Sovren 44, not exactly a fishing boat. I must say that the boat handled well as a fishing platform. We headed SE from Destin trolling a couple of lures behind us as we headed to the first and only spot of the day. No joy on trolling but it gave the boys something to hope for as we motored along.

When we got to the spot I knew it was fishy, especially since it was lit up across the whole bottom of of a 120 screen and halfway to the surface. Paul and the boys dropped down and started reeling in fish and they had a blast. Needless to say we ran out of squid and I had to start chopping cut bait with Porgies but that didn't slow the bite at all. By the time the boys got tired of reeling them in we had a mixed bag of Scamp, Trigger Fish, Mingos, Cobia and Porgies. I took the last Porgy to come in and put it on a hook on a spinning rod and tossed it back out there and was rewarded with a massive strike. It came in fairly easy until it saw the boat and decided that it was time to leave and started making that drag scream. We did that for about 15 minutes until the fish decided that it was done with this and it powered out of there breaking 50 lb power pro like it was thread. 

It was time to leave and we headed back towards the East Pass dragging a couple lures behind us. We were about 7 miles offshore and about 7 miles from the pass when the port rod bowed over. One of the boys belted up and got on that rod and started cranking and I could see it was a big Bonita. Shortly after that the starboard rod bowed over and Wes belted up for that one. What ever it was it was healthy sized so I went to help clear the deck and with the fish. By the time I got the Bonita into the cooler, Wes had forgot to keep thumbing the line and had the mono topshot rolled tight against the top of the reel. The fish found a little slack and put on a show about 20 yds from the boat just sawing back and forth off to the side of the boat. I never saw a bill but the dorsal fin of a swordfish is pretty distinctive and I almost had a heart attack. Unfortunately the fish threw the lure but I'm hoping that in one of the two pics that Paul took that shows the thrashing in the back ground shows the fin, bill or both.

I have never had a day of bottom fishing like that before with probable broadbill icing on the way back that close to the pass. I didn't take any pics but Paul did so when he sends them to me I'll post them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

What did the sail hit?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It wasn't a Sailfish, I'm pretty sure it was a Swordfish. The Lure it hit was an Island Express flasher rigged with a small squid daisy chain in front of it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, interesting


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah Kim - nice - just wondering if you have some pics?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is your new avatar one of the pics??


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm still waiting on the pics, as soon as Paul sends them to me I'll post them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

No the new Avatar is a Blue Marlin.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the only pic that shows anything, unfortunately it's like one of the Loch Ness Monster pics with poor detail. I've blown this one up 400 times and all you can see is something dark and blurry sticking up out of the water.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Swordfish.... trolling in the daytime... 7 miles offshore? Hmmm.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

No, it was trolling for Kings and Bonito seven miles offshore. I sure looked like a Swordfish dorsal fin to me. Maybe someone on here can clean up the pic and make something with more detail out of it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*What hit your flatline that took off when it saw the boat or did you not get a chance to see it? 50# PP is hard to break.*


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Never saw what hit the free swimming bait.


----------

